# Restoring suspension springs



## gls:maverick (Oct 18, 2005)

I am going to pick up these H&R Race springs shown above: How would I go about restoring them. I am thinking media blast and powder coat but I wouldnt want to raise the temperature of the spring. There has to be a way to get them back to looking new without damaging the integrity of the spring. Any help? 
I know they look like crap but I am getting a great deal on them


----------



## dsgnbld (Aug 26, 2004)

*Re: Restoring suspension springs (gls:maverick)*

Clean them up with a wire brush to get most of the rust off and a little sanding with some 400 sand paper.
Then either prime them with some rusty metal primer and top coat with some roll bar paint; or see if you can find somewhere that sells a product called "Pore15" and use that. It will hold up longer than the paint.


----------



## moonstation 2000 (Jun 25, 2004)

*Re: Restoring suspension springs (dsgnbld)*

I don't think you'll have a problem with the 450 degrees required to cure the PC. Those springs are plenty thick.
I would go with the sandblasting and powdercoating and not worry about it.


----------



## nutz4vws (Jul 24, 2003)

*Re: Restoring suspension springs (moonstation 2000)*

I second the media blast and powder coat.


----------

